# Manchester Winter Ales Festival, Weds 18th to Sat 21st January 2012 : any Urbans going?



## William of Walworth (Dec 3, 2011)

*National Winter Ales Festival 2012*
*18-21 January 2012*

It's in the Sheridan Suite (?) on the Oldham Road, and this event is absolutely MEGA in the real ale calendar -- we've been wanting to go for years. Check that link!

Well we've finally planned to fill this major hole in our extensive beerfest experience properly -- we now have central Manc hotel accomodation booked, thanks to a special Daily Mirror offer last month  

We'll be at the festival from latesish on the Thursday afternoon, and we'll be there for the whole of the Friday too, possibly even some of the Saturday as well ....

If any Northern based, or visiting, Urbans want to get on down, post here and we can make arrangements later ....


----------



## free spirit (Dec 4, 2011)

hmm, this could be of interest


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 4, 2011)

Not a fan of winter ales


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 4, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> Not a fan of winter ales



Try being a fan of ales in winter?  

FS : Go on man!


----------



## killer b (Dec 4, 2011)

Might go actually 

Cheers for the heads up...


----------



## aqua (Dec 14, 2011)

what day?


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 15, 2011)

Mini-Urban meetup building up perhaps?  

I hear that some antlered northern animals might also attend ... 

KB : we'll get on *just fine* over 'a' quality beer mate ...


----------



## Espresso (Dec 22, 2011)

I should be going to this, I shall watch this thread with interest to see if I can fit in with a meet up.
Though when it comes to it, I might chicken out!


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 22, 2011)

Don't fear us, drink with us!


----------



## aqua (Dec 22, 2011)

aqua said:


> what day?


*cough*


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 25, 2011)

We'll be there the Thursday afternoon/evening (19th) and a very good slice of the Friday (20th). Haven't yet co-ordinated it with others though which times/days they'll be there ....


----------



## Shirl (Jan 2, 2012)

Keeping an eye on this


----------



## aqua (Jan 2, 2012)

No good for me now, have taken a cake commission. Have fun everyone x


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 15, 2012)

Shirl said:


> Keeping an eye on this



Go on go on go on!!!  

... looks like the mooses can't be there now  (and shame you can't make it either aqua  )

But festivaldeb and I are still definitely Winter Aleing it up in Manc (can't bloody wait, and we have a _mere three day's work_ this week in the worst month of January too!)

We'll be up at the Sheridan Suite for most of Thursday afternoon and eve, and for pretty much all of Friday too. Our mate Sam is coming up with us too, and we'll be linking up with a couple of brewer friends of ours .....  

Anyway, *Manchester Winter Ales* are available in great numbers *this week*, coming up.

Would be great to see you Shirl.

Killerb and free spirit and any others, if you can make it along as well, it would be grand to meet up.

Partytime!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 19, 2012)

OK, it's now a bit after midnight, but we'll be setting out on the 8:55 am Swansea to Manchester train Thursday morning .... 

(Helps that we live 15 mins walk from the station here!)

That train should be at Piccadilly by 1 am-ish, and we'll be in the fest at some point after that (a significant Fest-shift  from v early evening onwards looks most likely).

And we'll definitely be around most of the day/eve on Friday as well.

Shirl, if you can make it, and I really hope so, contact me! 

Hope all who make it have a fabulous and ale rich time. Report back here!


----------



## DIMPLES1 (Jan 19, 2012)

If you have the time & inclination on Saturday you could try this

http://www.eastlancsrailway.org.uk/things-to-see-do/rail-ale-trail/

You just get the tram from central Manchester to Bury. The Trackside in Bury is great or you can do the whole trail or just sit on the train drinking the ELR beer from the buffet.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 19, 2012)

Can't get there now William as I am working this weekend and more imprtantly I am cutting down on my drinking and a beer festival would not be conducive


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 22, 2012)

OK shame to miss you. We'll see you later in the year though I'm sure

But the choices of beers there were stunning, superb. One brewery that grabbed us was the (newish) Red Willow Brewery from Wigan. Their beers rocked! Cornucopia of others that were excellent. The more or less all you can eat for £5= catering table kept us fed with tasty/nice platefuls.

The hall was stupidly warm on Friday though, and we had to leave earlier than intended, driven out by the heat! 

Also took in several excellent, ale-tastic Manchester pubs, Crown and Kettle, Marble Arch, Fringe, City Arms 

Spent some time earlyish on Friday in the City Art Gallery, just for a token amount of culture!

Fabulous time though we had, we probably won't be back next year as we have Glasgow Celtic Connections in mind for a January break then, but in January 2014, the National Winter Ales Festival will move to Derby, which could be interesting!


----------

